# how much too spend on yarn



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all,
This may be personal but how much $$$ would you spend on a skein of yarn?
I received an email from Noble knits (love their yarn) and I saw a brand of yarn regular price was $48 on for $35.99.
It is wool,acrylic,mohair etc etc 165 yards, I loved it but way too pricey for me
I am will to go as high as $30 (not often) but it should have really good yardage and be just right for my project.I usually use wool and some wool/acrylic blends so sometimes I have to pay a bit more than I want. 
I am a sale hunter a use coupons as much as possible.

Please forgive me..I guess Im just whining.recently spent tons of $ on new dishwasher and new gas hot water heater. So spending lots of money on yarn won't happen right now.
And also on the wish list for our new grand-daughter's Xmas present is a Ferrari high chair for approx. $400 (yes Ferrari).


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Hi all,
> This may be personal but how much $$$ would you spend on a skein of yarn?
> I received an email from Noble knits (love their yarn) and I saw a brand of yarn regular price was $48 on for $35.99.
> It is wool,acrylic,mohair etc etc 165 yards, I loved it but way too pricey for me
> ...


As I do mostly charity knitting, I won't spend more than 5.00/skein. Something for my family, maybe 20.00/skein. I to try to use what I have in my stash... well you know how that goes... never seem to have the "right" yarn! :-o


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I get the same email from Noble Knits. I don't understand how they thought that was a "good" sale price for all of 165 yards of yarn. That's $4.58 per yard! Not a good deal.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

The most I have spent on a skein of yarn was about 8 dollars. I found 6 skeins of it marked down to 7.75 from an original price of 12.00.I bought it when I was in VA. visiting my son and daughter-in-law. The store was in Chesapeake VA.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

plus I kind of thought it looked well not pretty


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Hi all,
> This may be personal but how much $$$ would you spend on a skein of yarn?
> I received an email from Noble knits (love their yarn) and I saw a brand of yarn regular price was $48 on for $35.99.
> It is wool,acrylic,mohair etc etc 165 yards, I loved it but way too pricey for me
> ...


Wow, too rich for my blood! As for yarn, if I were really craving Buffalo Gold and found it on sale for half off, I _might_ get some. I bought Kidsilk Haze when I found it on eBay for $8.95 and free shipping, but I would think long and hard before paying retail for it. I buy most of my yarn from KnitPicks so I feel like I'm getting good value for my money.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

the most I remember ever spending was $43 for a skein of Feza to make a "weird" scarf, which I love. the most exp. I have actually seen and touched was $108 at The Flying Needle in Fla. and that was about 7 or 8 yrs. ago. no,didn't buy, but really wanted to. I'm always drawn to the expensive stuff. LOL


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Way too rich for me. I did spend $25.00 per skein and i needed 12 skeins for a beautiful pattern. I made it and it is still hanging in my closet. I got persuaded but never again!!! Lesson learned.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

mzmom1 said:


> Wow, too rich for my blood! As for yarn, if I were really craving Buffalo Gold and found it on sale for half off, I _might_ get some. I bought Kidsilk Haze when I found it on eBay for $8.95 and free shipping, but I would think long and hard before paying retail for it. I buy most of my yarn from KnitPicks so I feel like I'm getting good value for my money.


Too rich for mine as well. Walmart is the only store in the town I live in, so my decisions are simple.

When I do need something that is non-Walmart, I will get in on line, but I think $9 is about the top limit I can pay.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Litprincesstwo, it is only 22 cents a yard, but still overpriced! I will go as high as $15.00 . But it would have to be fabulous yarn!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Litprincesstwo, it is only 22 cents a yard, but still overpriced! I will go as high as $15.00 . But it would have to be fabulous yarn!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

bevmckay said:


> Way too rich for me. I did spend $25.00 per skein and i needed 12 skeins for a beautiful pattern. I made it and it is still hanging in my closet. I got persuaded but never again!!! Lesson learned.


If you never wear it, why not frog it and make something else?


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not whining. I too wouldn't pay near that either and think it's crazy. There isn't much to spend after needing to replace things such as a dishwasher and a hot water heater, which are not cheap, and other expenses. 

Call me whatever, but I usually pay under $10 for yarn (unless a yarn fairy has blessed me), but as I have a lot on my plate right now, I go with what I can afford of which also depends on the yardage and my intention for the yarn. I too am a sale/bargain hunter. On occasion I would spend more than I normally would, but it's not an outrageous amount and it's not like I do it every day either. Sometimes you just gotta treat yourself a little for everything you've been through.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

You are right. I am going to frogit when Christmas is over. Just too much to do. It is actually quite beautiful. I will post a pix tomorrow before i take it apart.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

bevmckay said:


> You are right. I am going to frogit when Christmas is over. Just too much to do. It is actually quite beautiful. I will post a pix tomorrow before i take it apart.


Looking forward to seeing it. If you need them, there are some good threads on KP about preparing yarn for reuse.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I use Red Heart a lot. I use coupons and try to get it on sale. I have paid regular price when it has been less than $3.00. Of late I have been getting it online, on sale at Joann's. It has gone up recently, and I try to use a coupon when I get it. I ordered and paid regular price on the twelve skeins that I bought for a special afghan. That was a lot, but I wanted it all to be the same dye lot.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

That price seems high to me for a rather small skein. 

My hand dyed yarns are priced from $17 for 218 yards of worsted weight superwash Merino to $35 for 932 yards of lace weight Suri alpaca. Even my 996 yard skeins of lace weight superwash Merino sell for $27. 

Do they offer free shipping or coupons? I ask that because I offer free US shipping for orders over $50, and I have a coupon code (500 Likes) for 10% off right now. 

Have a great day


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> That price seems high to me for a rather small skein.
> 
> My hand dyed yarns are priced from $17 for 218 yards of worsted weight superwash Merino to $35 for 932 yards of lace weight Suri alpaca. Even my 996 yard skeins of lace weight superwash Merino sell for $27.
> 
> ...


I love your yarn!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Great price and good quality plus good yardage.

ETA: GREAT colors, too!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks mzmom1.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was once in a LYS and saw some Handmaiden Sea Silk marked down from $42 to $38. It was lace weight and about 430 yeards. Way too rich for my knitting skills!! So I just ooo'd and ahhhh'd over it and left it there. (That's over $10 per yard!!!!)


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I love your yarn!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Great price and good quality plus good yardage.
> 
> ETA: GREAT colors, too!


Thank you for your support! I appreciate this so much

Have a great day


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I was once in a LYS and saw some Handmaiden Sea Silk marked down from $42 to $38. It was lace weight and about 430 yeards. Way too rich for my knitting skills!! So I just ooo'd and ahhhh'd over it and left it there. (That's over $10 per yard!!!!)


It's 9c per yard - divide the price by the length.

The most I have ever spent was $26 for 333m (and I bought 2!).


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> It's 9c per yard - divide the price by the length.
> 
> The most I have ever spent was $26 for 333m (and I bought 2!).


I know how to shop a sale and look for discounts, too! The most I have spent so far on a skein/hank of yarn is $22. It was on sale, normally going for $30. I do understand, however, buying a luxury yarn for that special something. My problem right now, however, is that my skill set is just maybe intermediate. I can't justify in my mind yet paying high dollars for luxury yarn until I can knit so fabulously as to do the yarn justice.

That said, I have fallen in love with handpainted yarns. I'm currently having an affair with MadelineTosh. I'm lucky because I live near Fort Worth and can get to the MadTosh LYS, that is owned by the owners of MadelineTosh. The yarn runs a couple of dollars less there than on the website or in other yarn stores AND the selection, of course, is to die for.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I know how to shop a sale and look for discounts, too! The most I have spent so far on a skein/hank of yarn is $22. It was on sale, normally going for $30. I do understand, however, buying a luxury yarn for that special something. My problem right now, however, is that my skill set is just maybe intermediate. I can't justify in my mind yet paying high dollars for luxury yarn until I can knit so fabulously as to do the yarn justice.
> 
> That said, I have fallen in love with handpainted yarns. I'm currently having an affair with MadelineTosh. I'm lucky because I live near Fort Worth and can get to the MadTosh LYS, that is owned by the owners of MadelineTosh. The yarn runs a couple of dollars less there than on the website or in other yarn stores AND the selection, of course, is to die for.


Wow - lucky you!


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

well. to start with I would not even be tempted to spend that much money on a high chair . Buy a cheaper and safe high chair and spend the rest on yarn .


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I paid $27 for some sock yarn when I was in Alaska, that is the most I have ever paid for one hank of yarn.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

See, here's the thing. A baby sits in a high chair for about six months (maybe eight), so I would never spend $400 on a high chair, not even if it was a Ferari. I would spend the money on really good yarn and make heirlooms that could be handed down from child to child, and then grandchild. (My youngest is wearing hand-me-down grandma-knits that have been through four before her.)


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It depends on what I am making and who it's for. Charity knitting gets yarn from Joanns or Michaels. But, if I see a shawl pattern I want to knit, I will buy the yarn recommended. If that's not possible I buy yarn I really want since I am making it for me. I am cautious as to price and shop around. I think the most I ever paid was $46 for some Blue Heron Rayon Metallic yarn only because the color, Spanish Dancer, spoke to me.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I think it is extravagant to spend more than $5 for a 50 gram ball as I can get good quality yarn (including pure wool) for $30 kilogram at the Australian Spinners outlet in Wangaratta, Victoria, Australia.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> That price seems high to me for a rather small skein.
> 
> My hand dyed yarns are priced from $17 for 218 yards of worsted weight superwash Merino to $35 for 932 yards of lace weight Suri alpaca. Even my 996 yard skeins of lace weight superwash Merino sell for $27.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about your yarn. I'm visiting now.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

paljoey46 said:


> It depends on what I am making and who it's for. Charity knitting gets yarn from Joanns or Michaels. But, if I see a shawl pattern I want to knit, I will buy the yarn recommended. If that's not possible I buy yarn I really want since I am making it for me. I am cautious as to price and shop around. I think the most I ever paid was $46 for some Blue Heron Rayon Metallic yarn only because the color, Spanish Dancer, spoke to me.


That is also the most I have paid, also Blue Heron Rayon metallic in a gorgeous raspberry/orange color. It was 1000 yards and was enough for two Holden Shawlettes. One for me and one for my sister for Christmas. Not too bad for two pretty pieces.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

My best deal was two skeins of yarn that normally sold for $28 each. They were in the mark down bin for $14 each. Then packaged together with with a couple of other small ball that were really of no interest to me but the package sold for $14 total. Purple is my DILs favorite color. I usually will not pay more that $20/skein regular price and that's not often. As someone said, it must speak to me.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

There is a limit as to what I spend on yarn. Usually it is no more than about $6.00 skein but it depends on the yardage.I also do a lot of charity knitting and buy on sale if I can. I knit too much and would go broke easily if I spent too much more. I have spent a lot more in the past but I wasn't knitting as much. I am retired now and a project goes fairly quickly.

But I have a sister who works full time and has very little time to knit. She spends a lot on her yarn but the project lasts for months. I say buy what you can afford but just be careful of the quality. You can get good yarn for less but you can also be fooled.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

wow! I guess I am a tightwad I don't spend over $5.00 a skein. always use coupons and sales...use mostly acrylic blends,cotton and woolease..


----------



## Jane in NC (May 30, 2013)

Many factors influence the price of yarn For nice wool I expect to pay between 10 and 15 cents per yard. Your yarn is 22 cents per yard. Unless it's really special, I'd think that was pricey.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

When the Buffalo Wool Company introduced it's "Buffalo Gold" yarn (300 yd. hank of pure Bison yarn spun with real gold)the price was $175.00 and I purchased a hank along with a hank of their fantastic sock yarn. When the package arrived I received 2 free skeins of other yarns they carry. Both of those yarns were quite expensive but I got them free. 

Now the price of Buffalo Gold has risen to $250.00, I still feel like I got a real "deal".


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

janmary said:


> That is also the most I have paid, also Blue Heron Rayon metallic in a gorgeous raspberry/orange color. It was 1000 yards and was enough for two Holden Shawlettes. One for me and one for my sister for Christmas. Not too bad for two pretty pieces.


Wow that is funny ... The most is have ever spent was on blue heron metallic rayon!!
I just spent in the last week
$31 for 475 yard so for knit spot stone soup fingering = 1 big hat
$30 for 1400 yards of colourmart Shetland lambs wool fingering = 1 cardigan
$75 for 1300 yards of silk linen merino Americo original brezo = 1 pullover
Total expense 131.00 total yardage 3175. Cost per yard .04 ...
Pleasure to knit and give these gifts.... Priceless lol

Actually it honk I actually average out to quite a bit lower.... Half the projects I did last year were made with lys sales yarn.... The purple purl in Toronto has amazing sales and I picked up 20 skeins for 2.00 and another 10 for 5.00

Best quality for the money is holst garn in Denmark. I bulk ordered for my knitting group ... Their 3135 yard cones of lambs wool are around 30-40 and we shared the shipping... It is really worth looking around on the internet.... Mind you i did get ripped off by a Florida Internet seller a couple of years ago... But generally internet sellers are great...and prices are often wonderful..


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I buy from my local yarn store and Knit Picks - so I'm looking for bargains too.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't think I have ever gone above $6 for a skein of yarn. It would have to be really fabulous and for someone really special to even think about paying that much.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I paid $100 for a skein of Kiviut and regret it.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not a great knitter so I tend to buy more inexpensive yarns. I have spent $18 on one skein and would probably spend $25 for something special. As it is, I just go to my LYS shop and fondle the gorgeous, hand-dyed, pricey stuff. As long as I don't drool on the yarn, the owner is very understanding. I think she realizes that someday I will break down and take that yarn home with me!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Lizruork said:


> Wow that is funny ... The most is have ever spent was on blue heron metallic rayon!!
> I just spent in the last week
> $31 for 475 yard so for knit spot stone soup fingering = 1 big hat
> $30 for 1400 yards of colourmart Shetland lambs wool fingering = 1 cardigan
> ...


You must be proud of yourself


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't have a "limit" on the amount I spend on yarn. It depends on the project, the person I am knitting for and what price makes the most sense for each project. 

I love knitting and love trying all kinds of fibers and yarns to improve my projects. This is an important aspect to my enjoyment of knitting. Everyone has a budget, but it all depends on where your priorities are. I don't eat in restaurants (it has been over 3 years since I last ate in a restaurant), have never had a facial, manicure, pedicure, massage, etcetera. I do my own hair, clean my own house, mow my own lawn. I have three sons in college and a daughter in private HS, but I find a way to buy "good yarn".

I LOVE SweetPandora's hand dyed yarns... Great quality, beautiful colors and good prices. I also "shop" the internet as well as some stores for sales and clearance yarns. It makes more sense to buy fine yarns at bargain prices and find a project for them most often.

No one is limited to the fibers they can use and the amount they can spend because amazing deals can be found all over the internet!

That said, $35.99 for wool, acrylic and mohair is NOT a good deal. I recently bought several skeins of 100% mink yarn. The price was $23.00 per skein of 380 yards, fingering weight. This is a good price for a luxury yarn. IMHO... Wool, acrylic, mohair is NOT a luxury yarn and doesn't even sound like something that would be nice to work with. Look for "merino" wool, it is soft and lovely to work with if you want luxury. Skip the acrylic and mohair.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I have spend $30 for a skein on yarn when I wanted it to make a scarf for a gift. I only needed one skein and would have spent that much for any gift for that person. It made a lovely scarf and when you only need one skein, I think that is appropriate.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I once spent $100 on a skein of yarn. I was in Alaska and it was called quiviet. It took me a long time until I told my husband! I felt better when I knew the proceeds were going to Eskimo women. But normally, no more than $8 and it has to be special and I need to have a pattern first.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

bevmckay said:


> You are right. I am going to frogit when Christmas is over. Just too much to do. It is actually quite beautiful. I will post a pix tomorrow before i take it apart.


That will allow you time to find the perfect pattern (s) to make something fabulous that you will love, either for yourself or as a gift for a loved one. 
Let us see what you end up making.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

$ 35.99 for 165 yards is pricey. I have bought yarn @ a price of $25.00, but it had 475 yards in it. A much better buy!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Every Christmas my DH gives me a gift certificate to my LYS. I can then buy whatever calls out to me and not worry about the price. The problem is I always buy beautiful yarn often silk and then I have to find the perfect pattern. It took my a year and a half before I finished 2011 gift. I haven't even started my 2012 gift yet, two skeins of Andrea silk yarn!
Basic pattern was Fluidity with many style changes. Used Sweaterkits silky mulberry yarn.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fluidity-2


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

12 dollars was my tops for a small ball of S.Charles Collection from Italy. 
That's why they make Ferraris and Smart Cars. I am more a smart car purse...
What ever floats your boat,(my boat is a kayak)


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

litprincesstwo said:


> I get the same email from Noble Knits. I don't understand how they thought that was a "good" sale price for all of 165 yards of yarn. That's $4.58 per yard! Not a good deal.


Scary when you break it down like that!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't usually spend over $10 for a skein of wool, unless: It's sunny outside, its raining outside, its snowing outside.
As Amy said, it depends on the project. I'm working on an Aran sweater for hubby. Needs 16 skeins of Shetland Wool. Paid 11.79/ skein on Ebay. For me this is the top of the scale. The wool when received went directly to the needles. This will be a sweater he wears for many years and he asks for so little and never complains about my wool obscesion.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally, i have nothing against acrylic yarn. This yarn may be mostly natural fibers but with acrylic in it, $35 is way too much for me.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

I use a lot of Red Heart and Caron yarn. I try to get what I want through sales either from eBay, here or sometimes my LYS. The yarn selection at my LYS is getting smaller and smaller so online is the main shopping mode for me. 

I try not to spend more than $3.50 /skein. I'm not making fancy items. Relearning old skills and replacing some old afghans made so many years ago.....


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Like Amy, there are many things that I do myself so I do not feel bad if I splurge on a good expensive yarn. I usually get a good deal so if I have to pay full price I don't feel bad. I save in other ways. I love to try new yarns. I would rather have a few wow knits than a lot of so so items. However I do not gift items that require much care unless I know it will be cared for properly.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I try to buy yarn when it's on sale and usually won't pay more than $8 - $10 per skein. I did buy some for $22 but really liked the yarn and how it felt when knitting. Actually went back and purchased more for another project.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have an idea for yarn. A friend is a weaver and get all of her yarn at the Goodwill on line site.
Lucky me I get all of the yarn that she does not use for weaving. She weaves for fun and to help others so not all of the yarn needs to be fancy.


----------



## scotknit (Oct 28, 2013)

Good grief, that is way too extravagant for the average knitter. Like another person on here a lot of my knitting is for charity (orphan kids living in temporary shelters), I hunt bargains from stores, I also dig into what reputable thrift shops have to offer. I look for Brand name sales, not the top designer tier.
Good luck
Scotknits


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

nuthouse said:


> I think it is extravagant to spend more than $5 for a 50 gram ball as I can get good quality yarn (including pure wool) for $30 kilogram at the Australian Spinners outlet in Wangaratta, Victoria, Australia.


YES and Bendigo Woolen Mills has great yarn AU$14.00 per 200 grm and they will send most places. Go Aussies.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

$35.99 is quite a lot for yarn to me. I have spent $20.00 a skein but that was in New Zea-land. The prices there are higher than ours in the US. It is nice yarn and the lady was pleasant. It was also possum which is wonderful-- not like the US opossum.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Hi all,
> This may be personal but how much $$$ would you spend on a skein of yarn?
> I received an email from Noble knits (love their yarn) and I saw a brand of yarn regular price was $48 on for $35.99.
> It is wool,acrylic,mohair etc etc 165 yards, I loved it but way too pricey for me
> ...


I would have to REALLY love the yarn to spend that that much money for one skein, and I don't know if I've "met" any yarn I love THAT much.

Then again, if one can afford it and it makes you happy... go for it!

I don't like to be "ripped off" by spending an exorbitent amount on yarn, but then again, I feel ripped off if I use "cheap" yarn and spend time making something.

I also would never use "cheap" yarn for gifts or charity.... and by "cheap" I mean _lousy feeling/looking_ yarn more so than the _price_. But paying $5 bucks for something that FEELS more expensive is fun, but I think more often than not, you get what you pay for. Then again paying $5 for a large skein that feels like crap is just as much as a "rip-off" as overpaying for something. But there's something "cheezy" about using "cheap" yarn for gifts/charity just because you can. It's like saying the people you're giving it to are somehow unworthy of something nicer, and if that's the case, maybe you're not actually giving from the heart.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I know how to shop a sale and look for discounts, too! The most I have spent so far on a skein/hank of yarn is $22. It was on sale, normally going for $30. I do understand, however, buying a luxury yarn for that special something. My problem right now, however, is that my skill set is just maybe intermediate. I can't justify in my mind yet paying high dollars for luxury yarn until I can knit so fabulously as to do the yarn justice.
> 
> That said, I have fallen in love with handpainted yarns. I'm currently having an affair with MadelineTosh. I'm lucky because I live near Fort Worth and can get to the MadTosh LYS, that is owned by the owners of MadelineTosh. The yarn runs a couple of dollars less there than on the website or in other yarn stores AND the selection, of course, is to die for.


Oooooo I envy you!! Don't blame you for being in love with it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with your way of buying.. if it were lets say $28.00 a skein but it had 800 yards of yarn in it then it would be a good buy... but with very little yardage and very high prices I pass on it everytime.. I went through my Knit Picks catalog yesterday and saw some wonderful yarns ... none of them were over $6.00 a skein!!! thats my style of yarns.. nice, good quality, and affordable.. 
I am currently working on something that the yarn cost me nearly $8.00 each but its so pretty and will work up to be a beautiful scarf that I am thrilled I paid for it... When done if sold in the stores it would sell for $80.00 easy!! or more!!! so in that case it was a good buy.. plus I got 20% off


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

chubs said:


> well. to start with I would not even be tempted to spend that much money on a high chair . Buy a cheaper and safe high chair and spend the rest on yarn .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

quirkycrafter said:


> It's not whining. I too wouldn't pay near that either and think it's crazy. There isn't much to spend after needing to replace things such as a dishwasher and a hot water heater, which are not cheap, and other expenses.
> 
> Call me whatever, but I usually pay under $10 for yarn (unless a yarn fairy has blessed me), but as I have a lot on my plate right now, I go with what I can afford of which also depends on the yardage and my intention for the yarn. I too am a sale/bargain hunter. On occasion I would spend more than I normally would, but it's not an outrageous amount and it's not like I do it every day either. Sometimes you just gotta treat yourself a little for everything you've been through.


I agree.... for my projects, which are more often than not baby things, I can find what I need at Walmart or Hobby Lobby. For special projects I might treat myself once in a blue moon... and a good friend has given me gift certificates to our LYS for Christmas or a birthday, which is a wonderful idea!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Hi all,
> This may be personal but how much $$$ would you spend on a skein of yarn?
> I received an email from Noble knits (love their yarn) and I saw a brand of yarn regular price was $48 on for $35.99.
> It is wool,acrylic,mohair etc etc 165 yards, I loved it but way too pricey for me
> ...


We have to remember to factor inflation into our top prices - next year Social Security increase is about 1.25% so your top price of $30 should go to $30.38.

The high chair sounds like a group gift - entire family pitches in and gives a smaller amount. They will get the chair they want but nothing else. I hope it is a really good one!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a yarn sale addict, and love digging "in the bin" at my LYS. And I've had very good luck shopping for yarn at Tuesday Morning stores. 
Here's a funny story, that only a knitter will understand:
I recently found some yummy yummy alpaca, mohair & silk blend yarn at a Tuesday Morning near our Florida house (selling it!). Regular price $25, TM price $12.95. It is a beautiful subtle water colored grey, silver, tan that would be perfect for a sweater I want to knit for my DH. So I drove around to 2 more TM's, scored another skein but still needed 3 or 4 more. You can call an 800 number for Tuesday Morning and track down where there are more of the items you are searching for. When I did that, I found some near my home in Colorado. I called my neighbor there and asked if she'd go pick up the 4 skeins that the Colorado store was holding for me. She did, but called me back to ask: "Are you sure that you wanted this?" I said yes, and then she asked: "Why would you pay $52 for yarn when you can buy a sweater at Kohl's for half that." You guessed it...she doesn't knit.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Mercy, mercy, mercy, if I spend $8.00 a skein I've blown my budget.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't go over $10. I would also use a coupon. Now if its on sale for that price I wouldn't buy it. I do a lot of knitting for family and charity. I do go to Joann's but with coupons only.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

We're all having trouble dividing this morning. Must be the high yarn prices. If something has 430 yards and is $38. it's about 9 cents a yard, isn't it?
(A few minutes later) I just got to thinking this might sound snarky..I didn't mean it to and don't know how to remove the post. Sorry


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I knit mostly for charity and cannot justify luxury yarns very often. But once in a while I do splurge on a luxury yarn. It is as much of a gift to me as to the recipient. I get to enjoy knitting with it and the recipient gets to enjoy a beautifully soft hat. I find that Knit Picks has very affordable and quality yarn if you want to order online. The most I have ever paid for a hank of yarn is $36. I loved every minute of using it! I usually pay between $5-8 I would guess.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I like to knit socks, and enjoy wearing the socks i knit, so I admit it... I spend way too much on sock yarn ... The most I paid was $30.00 for a pair of patriotic socks ...


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

if you want it bad enough close your eyes and save up then it will mean more to you when you get it in the mail but don't even for a min think how much you paid.


----------



## janeiowa (Jul 6, 2013)

I buy yarn when I'm traveling as my souvenir of that place. Others buy sweatshirts, teeshirts, etc., I buy yarn.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

The most I ever paid was $11.00 a skein and that was for 100% cashmere, otherwise I buy my yarn on DBNY and pay the most $5.00 a skein, and thats for wool. I dont see how they can charge that much for one skein of yarn!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Think we all have champagne taste and beer pocketbooks. I certainly do.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry, your math is wrong - closer to 23 cents a yard
Phyllis


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I find it quit interesting what other people term " cheap" or inexpensive yarn. It is very apparent that everyone has their own standards. There for one should buy what they are comfortable with, not what other people think they should use. I personally have bought yarn from the big box stores when I was reconnecting with knitting several years back. Now I must admit that I do spend more for the higher end yarns, but I will never use the expensive stuff for my granddaughters, as they need to be durable and can be washed and dried. As someone once said, to each their own. Enjoy your yarn regardless of the cost. Just keep knitting.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

mzmom1 said:


> Wow, too rich for my blood! As for yarn, if I were really craving Buffalo Gold and found it on sale for half off, I _might_ get some. I bought Kidsilk Haze when I found it on eBay for $8.95 and free shipping, but I would think long and hard before paying retail for it. I buy most of my yarn from KnitPicks so I feel like I'm getting good value for my money.


As I knit more functional, including charity, than fancy, I look for the best substitute for the yarns in a pattern if I need a lot of yarn or the yarn is too expensive. Many of the things I work on have to be machine wash and dry so it limits me a bit. I made my DH a beautiful Aran knit vest in 100% wool for working outside. Not only did I spend oodles of money on the yarn BUT the pattern was somewhat complicated. We lived on our little farm then and he caught the back in barbed wire tearing and pulling out a huge area in the back. As a result, it became the wipe-down vest for newborn lambs and kids. I cried for a bit and decided less expensive and less complicated patterns would have to do. As a result, I became a functional knitter/crocheter.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I find I often think in terms of finished garment pricing instead of skein price and that makes me really think.....do I like that sweater, scarf, etc to pay $100 for it PLUS time or not. I bargain shop and like KnitPicks yarn, also shop at JoAnn's and Elann. There are other online stores I want to try. It also depends on how crazy my spending has been in the previous month...sometimes I need to back-off and other times I can indulge myself.
I have only me to support and budget for so that really helps. I'm also a fabric "junkie" so that doesn't help. Textile pricing has gone up just like everything else so we just have to make thoughtful choices....jj


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I spent $40 on a skein of yarn from The Buffalo Yarn Co. and I love it. Bought it from their vendor at the Deer Expo. When I went to their website later, I found out that it actually sells for $54 per skein. It felt like a coup that I came home with yarn - I was just trying to please my husband by going with him to the Deer Expo.


----------



## a12catwoman (Oct 30, 2013)

I usually shop at Knitpicks too, or Elann.com has good prices on yarn as well. I just ordered from them and got my yarn two days later.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chubs said:


> well. to start with I would not even be tempted to spend that much money on a high chair . Buy a cheaper and safe high chair and spend the rest on yarn .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BluesChanteuse said:


> I would have to REALLY love the yarn to spend that that much money for one skein, and I don't know if I've "met" any yarn I love THAT much.
> 
> Then again, if one can afford it and it makes you happy... go for it!
> 
> ...


I am 100% with you on this! I spend MORE money for the nicer yarns when I will be knitting for charity. I also spend more money for yarn for gift items. IF I want to cut costs, I would MUCH rather spend less on something for myself!!

I also use the more expensive, better quality yarns for babies because they are delicate. They can also be handed down if knitted in a good quality yarn.

Every time we talk about our purchases, I am reminded I am TOTALLY opposite in my thinking as are MOST knitters.

I choose the better yarns for charity, gifts and babies... If anyone gets "stuck" with the cheaper yarn, it will be me. This makes sense to me, but I guess you and I are the only ones who think this way!! :shock:


----------



## mt jane (Mar 27, 2013)

if you like worsted weight wool just go to Bartlett yarns in maine, great product, fair price. anything else cost out the project and go from there-I bought a hand knit shawl at a church sale in pristine condition for 50 cents not because I will use it but I couldnt stand to see it sit there unappreciated, it is beautiful and the yarn, angora would cost over 100 dollars today. someone spent too much for yarn


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

That seems really high for an acrylic blend. Noble does have beautiful yarns, but they are generally very pricey. Occasionally they do have a good buy; I bought yarn from them once and it was very nice, but they are not my go-to site for buying--just looking :~).


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the most I have ever paid for a skein of yarn was $15- but it was a big skein and I only needed one for the project I had in mind. (Really thick hand dyed merino superwash- it cried for me to bring it home.) I do have some skeins of super expensive stuff, but I found it at drastically reduced prices- then got in on a 25-50% off day. Originally priced $35 a skein, but after discounts I got it for less than $8- and bought all 13 skeins they had in stock! I am going to have a gorgeous sweater come January and I'm not going to give that one away!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> I spent $40 on a skein of yarn from The Buffalo Yarn Co. and I love it. Bought it from their vendor at the Deer Expo. When I went to their website later, I found out that it actually sells for $54 per skein. It felt like a coup that I came home with yarn - I was just trying to please my husband by going with him to the Deer Expo.


If you went with you DH to a Deer Expo (and you are not a hunter yourself), I am thinking he owed you $40 worth of yarn! It's my equivalent to knitting the day away when my DH is watching car shows. Don't get me wrong- I love muscle cars, but watching them being auctioned off for hours on end when I can't buy one myself? He's just lucky I don't stick him with my needles instead of using them to make something!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

you sound like me!thats something I would do, lol


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

If I had tons of money, I would probably spend a lot more on yarn than I do. Generally I spend from $4 to $8 a skein/ball depending on what it is for. I like the fairly inexpensive wool/acrylic blends for wearable items and 100 percent acrylic for toys for the abuse they take. I love the superwash wools, but they are not available locally and often expensive.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I am 100% with "Blue chantchanteuse" (sp?!) and you on this! I spend MORE money for the nicer yarns when I will be knitting for charity. I also spend more money for yarn for gift items. IF I want to cut costs, I would MUCH rather spend less on something for myself!!
> 
> I also use the more expensive, better quality yarns for babies because they are delicate. They can also be handed down if knitted in a good quality yarn.
> 
> ...


i'm with you and Amy. I have a sweater I knit 27 yrs ago, expensive yarn, and I am still wearing it. I am a firm believer in you get what you pay for! I knit baby blankets, scarves and washcloths for gifts and charity, so don't pay a whole lot, and looks for sales. for myself, I will pay a higher price for something I know I will enjoy knitting and wearing. I'm always on the look out for sales. my favourite shop is the Bee Hive in Victoria, BC


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

chubs said:


> well. to start with I would not even be tempted to spend that much money on a high chair . Buy a cheaper and safe high chair and spend the rest on yarn .


Oh trust me it wont happen....unless the other sets of G parents (3 in total) want to pool $'s. Even then a Ferrari ???
I think a cheaper one and then the left over $'s going to an educational fund is better. BUT my lips are sealed.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

The most I spent on yarn was $64 for 100 yards from Great Adirondacks Yarn Co. My bestie fell in love with it, so I splurged and got 2 - one for her and 1 for me.

I do really want to splurge on this...

http://www.fabulousyarn.com/artyarns_bmsq_main.shtml?gclid=CM2l2Ni4wboCFa1aMgodQD8Aow

...for a shawl, but I'd need probably 3 or 4 skeins. So probably not.

I'm pretty frugal really...I look for bargains.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I think it all depends on what you are knitting, who you are knitting it for and what the yarn is made of. We are alpaca breeders and, yes, our yarn is more expensive than most but for that money you get a yarn that is softer, warmer and that will make a garment that will last for years. If it is a quality yarn it's worth a little extra.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The most expensive fiber, Quivut, or Musk Ox I just looked it up goes for $109 for 4 oz. That is just the fiber, unspun. Wouldn't that be a prize to find at a rummage sale !!!!


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> The most I spent on yarn was $64 for 100 yards from Great Adirondacks Yarn Co. My bestie fell in love with it, so I splurged and got 2 - one for her and 1 for me.
> 
> I do really want to splurge on this...
> 
> ...


That is beautiful yarn. Even if I decided to buy some, I probably never would get around to it because I couldn't settle on a color-they are all so wonderful. I would keep questioning my choice. :roll:


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

No, AmyKnits, I am right there with you. I knit for three charities and always buy high quality yarns. Even the amimal shelter receives high end washable wools. Nan


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Zanne60 said:


> That is beautiful yarn. Even if I decided to buy some, I probably never would get around to it because I couldn't settle on a color-they are all so wonderful. I would keep questioning my choice. :roll:


Me too!


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

I find that with yarn, as with most things in life, the more you know about the nuances, the more you are willing to pay for the subtle differences. Think about those who know and love wines, or those who are car and engine afficianados. Before owning a yarn store, to me alpaca was alpaca was alpaca. Then I learned that just like the hair on a human body (think leg hair vs. head hair) there are big differences. The more you know about something, the more willing you are to pay for the finer, maybe more subtle, differences. I have paid $80 for a ball of qivuit and enjoyed it immensely. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


Dear Irish knitter,
I am so sorry for all you are enduring, please never feel you are out of your league here. You are with friends who will be praying for you. 
KC


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Irish Knitter sorry things are tough for you - you're not out of place on the site, I've seen other threads on here where people have said they have tight budgets. We're as many and as varied as the yarns we love.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


You are SO NOT out of your league. Those of us who live on fixed income can not pay anything over 3.00 a skein. The fortunate ones who can afford 'designer yarns' are many in the forum here, but not many out in the neighborhood. At least not where I live.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

OK, this is the most I've spent per yard but it was one skein for fingerless mitts for a relative.
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-jade-sapphire/jade-sapphire-4-ply-mongolian-cashmere-yarn/


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Please don't feel that way. We have a variety of knitters here, we knit at different skill levels, love different kinds of projects and use different kinds of yarn, but each one is valuable. My thoughts are with you.


Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I just spent $48 for one skein of Blue Heron metalic yarn to make a Summer Flies shawl. I've never done anything like that before. Don't know what came over me. The shawl was a sample in a new LYS I went to visit and I fell in love. I usually only buy yarn at Joann's or Michael's. I'm having such a wonderful time knitting the shawl, I hope this doesn't become a habit.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


You are having a difficult time, but you are definitely not out of your league. I bought one skein of Quiviut last year as a one off treat and paid£££££ s for it. I also bought some acrylic at £1.49 for a baby blanket. I usually work out how much it will cost for the garment and choose the yarn according to that and to my pocket!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

To rich for me also, have you tried to find it somewhere else, say Ice Yarns.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I do not buy pricey yarns like that. $4.58 per yard is way too high when I can purchase a whole skein for that price. I love the Red Heart Soft yarn. It is so soft and has a nice sheen to it and it is priced at about $5 or $6 per skein. I am retired and on a fixed income. Have to really watch the dollars, so pricey yarns are not for me.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Another option is to find someone who will love it.
Give (or sell for the price of the yarn).

I hate to see a lot of work go for nothing.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


Oh Irish Knitter - you are definitely NOT out of your league here! We like to yak about yarn, and ooh and aaah over the expensive stuff, but inside every knitter is a heart that knows that love flows out of the ends of those needles and it never REALLY matters what the fiber is! For every knitter, there was a time when $4.00 was way too much for a skein of yarn. You are one of us!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I once (about 20 years ago) spent $50 for a 15 oz skein of mohair. I made a jacket out of it (plus size) that I wore for years. It finally got a hole in the side from my shoulder bag rubbing against it. I took it apart and have used some of it for a small shawl. I think there is still some in my stash. That happened to be a good deal, but it's the only time I have paid anywhere near that much.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


Please rid yourself of thoughts of being out of your league being here. You are one of us!

I'm sorry to hear you're experiencing health issues. I send you love and warm thoughts for strength and peace of mind.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I was once in a LYS and saw some Handmaiden Sea Silk marked down from $42 to $38. It was lace weight and about 430 yeards. Way too rich for my knitting skills!! So I just ooo'd and ahhhh'd over it and left it there. (That's over $10 per yard!!!!)


That's less than ten cents a yard.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

janeiowa said:


> I buy yarn when I'm traveling as my souvenir of that place. Others buy sweatshirts, teeshirts, etc., I buy yarn.


That is how I spent $70.00 on quivet in Alaska. Normally I don't go above $5.00 per 50 gr ball even on sale. But I have made exceptions for small projects that only take 1 or 2 balls. Then I look at the total price for the project.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> You are SO NOT out of your league. Those of us who live on fixed income can not pay anything over 3.00 a skein. *The fortunate ones who can afford 'designer yarns' are many in the forum here, but not many out in the neighborhood. At least not where I live.*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Same Here!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

My father used to say all you really need in life is a good bed and good shoes - for all the rest buy the best you can afford at the time. 

I have stuck to this philosophy throughout my life, including yarn - I sleep well and my feet are happy. I love a bargain for anything, especially yarn, be it high end, low end, or in between. I can count on one hand the number of times I have paid full price for yarn - there are just too many choices out there - sometimes it's luck and sometimes it's a little time spent researching. In fact, there is little that is more satisfying than doing the work and having it pay off in both quality and $$$ savings.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I would rather spent the $400 on yarn. Babie don't need $400 hi chairs. That's just me. I would by a $400 savings bond. Open up a savings account. This must be the first grandchild. We go a little crazy the first time around.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

BUSSEY99 said:


> I would rather spent the $400 on yarn. Babie don't need $400 hi chairs. That's just me. I would by a $400 savings bond. Open up a savings account. This must be the first grandchild. We go a little crazy the first time around.


Hi, as I posted earlier it will not happen...I appreciate support on this. I have an ugly feeling I will be out voted on this.
You see I'm "just a STEP grandma". Daughter in law doesn't feel this way.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

You are not out of your league at all. I buy yarn from Big Lot for a $1.00 a skein. I have made some of the most beautiful shawls with this $1.00 yarn. I have also spent $30 a skein. It depends on like is treating me at the time. Most of the time life is treating me like "Big Lot" lol!!! I was once in a high end yarn store and this husband was in there with his wife. He told me he had more $100, $50 sweater than he knew what to do with. Translation: you pay $100 for the yarn, you can go to "Macys" and get a nice sweater for $50. But it made his wife happy, so he sat while she picked out yarn for his new sweater. That's love,


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Easy to be seduced by the yarn at Vulcan's Rest. Best selection of cotton yarn and some of the hand painted wool yarn in the basket near the check out - yum.

I will splurge up to $15 maybe once a year for 100 g of sock yarn for myself or my daughter, my addiction, but usually shop sales and rummage. When I knit for charity, it is usually acrylic or washable wool blends, and I stay in the $5 5o $10 range for 100 g.

Some of the best buy for the money I have ever gotten is Plymouth Encore.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


You are not out of your league. I like to try something new now and then as I never could when I was younger. And I made, painted, sewed, you name it then with any thing I could. Nowadays we are very fortunate to have such a wide range of fibers. And I have always been fortunate to have people give me supplies as I am not too proud to accept what I'm given and always find a use even if I pass some items on.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


I'm sorry you missed out on the yarn.. I know that's disappointing... In a case like that.. I just say it wasn't meant to be , because God has something better for me down the road , as I'm sure He does for you also!
I will be saying Prayers for your health


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

litprincesstwo said:


> I get the same email from Noble Knits. I don't understand how they thought that was a "good" sale price for all of 165 yards of yarn. That's $4.58 per yard! Not a good deal.


ouch, I don't know the gauge of the yarn, but a lot of yarn takes about an inch per stitch, so that works out to almost 13 cents per stitch.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Have to add, my hubby said I had best get all the yarn I can before he retires!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Irish knitter - you are NOT out of your league! we are all knitters, who look for bargains, look for the yarn we need, and sometimes do spend more than we should if it is truly what we need. I once grabbed two balls of a very expensive yarn ages ago, and it sits in my "stash" 'cause I don't know what to do with it!!!!! not enough for a sweater to fit my body, but perhaps a shawl for special occasions. I pick it up, look at it and put it back!!! am I crazy????!!!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It depends on what it is for. I do buy my more expensive yarns at yarn festivals.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Hotsticks said:


> I find it quit interesting what other people term " cheap" or inexpensive yarn. It is very apparent that everyone has their own standards. There for one should buy what they are comfortable with, not what other people think they should use. I personally have bought yarn from the big box stores when I was reconnecting with knitting several years back. Now I must admit that I do spend more for the higher end yarns, but I will never use the expensive stuff for my granddaughters, as they need to be durable and can be washed and dried. As someone once said, to each their own. Enjoy your yarn regardless of the cost. Just keep knitting.


I used the word "cheap" and I clearly defined it as yarn that does not feel/look good which by default means "yarn you're comfortable with", but that more often than not, you get what you pay for.

But who doesn't love a great deall?


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Hi, as I posted earlier it will not happen...I appreciate support on this. I have an ugly feeling I will be out voted on this.
> You see I'm "just a STEP grandma". Daughter in law doesn't feel this way.


I had a step-mother for over 50 years, after my mother died of cancer when I was 15. my s.m. and I tolerated each other for many years, but one Christmas I took time and knit her a lace scarf out of a very expensive (for me at the time) yarn. She put it in a drawer and when she died, I found it wrapped in the same paper..it had never been worn. Even tho' I treated her with love and respect, I and my family were tolerated. However, at her funeral, one of her close friends came up to me and said something to the effect that she always said nice things about our family to others, and how kind and generous we were to her after my Dad died, and before. so...who knows?!!!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I will remember you in prayers. Buy what makes you happy right now.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I am 100% with you on this! I spend MORE money for the nicer yarns when I will be knitting for charity. I also spend more money for yarn for gift items. IF I want to cut costs, I would MUCH rather spend less on something for myself!!
> 
> I also use the more expensive, better quality yarns for babies because they are delicate. They can also be handed down if knitted in a good quality yarn.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like the idea of someone who's unfortunate getting something really nice.

While I'm sure the unfortunate are thankful for anything that can help them, I think it's nice to treat them to something special.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

depends on the yardage


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Bloomers said:


> I think it all depends on what you are knitting, who you are knitting it for and what the yarn is made of. We are alpaca breeders and, yes, our yarn is more expensive than most but for that money you get a yarn that is softer, warmer and that will make a garment that will last for years. If it is a quality yarn it's worth a little extra.


Oh, absolutely. If I'm making a sock that's more complicated, if I'm gonna put all that work into it, I'll try to just find the best yarn I can for the best price.

But, I don't like to wear slippers even though my feet are always cold, so sometimes I just buy some cheaper yarn to pump out socks to wear around the house.

Sometimes I buy the cheaper yarn as "tester" yarn, just to try out new stitch patterns and some various weights that I'd use just to practice "flicking".


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


Not at all, it's just about trying to get the best yarn for the price that you can afford.

There's nothing like finding some really great yarn at a bargain price, just takes some more "leg work" to try and find it.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Irish knitter, you most certainly NOT out of your league here. All kinds of good comments have come from other KPers, which I hope raises your spirits a bit. I just pray that God will uplift you and help you through this time of trial. Let us help you by listening to you and maybe give a suggestion or two or just encouragement.
Donna K


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

DSouthard01 said:


> Irish knitter, you most certainly NOT out of your league here. All kinds of good comments have come from other KPers, which I hope raises your spirits a bit. I just pray that God will uplift you and help you through this time of trial. Let us help you by listening to you and maybe give a suggestion or two or just encouragement.
> Donna K


Irish Knitter 
As I said previous you have lots of friends here. I agree with Donna we are here to listen and pray for you.
If you are having a bad day post and ask for help. You will be circled with good thoughts and prayers from around the world.
KC


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I always feel guilty about spending over $5 a skein, but I do so love Wollmeise or Madelinetosh and I feel really bad about spending $25 to $40 for those but I do have quite a few in stash because I could not resist


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

that is some gorgeous yarn and the plus is, you will get a free pattern download if you buy the 3 skeins  Sorry, I hit the wrong button, this was supposed to be in response to AuntKnittys yarn link she posted ...


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

I love relatively inexpensive novelty yarns to make unique scarves and shawls.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I spent $20.00 for a skein of fingering yarn with about 400 yds of wool yarn. BUT, it was hand dyed and limited!
That is okay for me.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

The most I have ever paid for a skein of yarn was $27.00. It is a multicolored sock yarn and will knit a pair of long socks. It is just gorgeous. The most expensive project was an upside down vest with Ritratta, $17.50 a skein, and it is just stunning. I usually find my project yarn on sale at a great LYS, Ellijay, Ga.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Swampkatnana, that yarn is totally yummy.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

litprincesstwo said:


> I get the same email from Noble Knits. I don't understand how they thought that was a "good" sale price for all of 165 yards of yarn. That's $4.58 per yard! Not a good deal.


 Excuse me, but your math is way off! We'd be talking about $800 for one skein at $4.58 per yard. Forgive me, but my day job is being a math teacher!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

O.K. I confess. 

DS wanted a retro ski hat that called for a cashmere lining. The yarn for the lining cost more than the four skeins of yarn for the stripes. I still have some of the cashmere left and am saving it for "something special". 

What we don't do for kids!

Keep on knitting!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

judi wess said:


> Swampkatnana, that yarn is totally yummy.


Yeah, and it's great to knit. Making a great pair of socks.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I spent $20.00 for a skein of fingering yarn with about 400 yds of wool yarn. BUT, it was hand dyed and limited!
> That is okay for me.


GORGEOUS color saturation.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I do not purchase yarn based on price...though I'm going to quality that by saying I'm paid well for the job I do and I would never "splurge" and put myself in debt for anything.

Exotic fibers are my weakness but I make sure I don't fall prey to my "weakness" very often. 

Some of you have spoken about being disappointed with Qivit. I'm sorry you have had that experience. I love Qivit but not all Qivit yarns are created equal. You will pay a price for quality Qivit but it's worth it.

Bison is another fiber t hat can be on the high end of the price scale but I've yet to meet a good Bison yarn that was not worth it.

Alpaca, Cashmere, Angora and Kid Mohair can all carry high price tags but if you know your "audience" they can be fibers that are worth "investing" in.

Someone mentioned how acrylics are inexpensive and are favored by many that do charity knitting. I habitually hear people say "well folks don't want to fuss over fibers that need special care". That may be true...to some extent. It doesn't mean that a cancer patient who has received a well crafted cap from a butter soft natural fiber is incapable of taking care of it.

I lost a friend of over 40 years to cancer. She battled the deadly disease not once, not twice, not three times but her forth go round proved fatal. I knitted her a chemo cap from a blend of Cashmere, Silk, Alpaca and Merino. It was not an "easy care" item, though she loved it. Her caretakers, which included siblings, her children and hospice workers took turns hand washing the cap.

more than a few years ago I knitted a helmet liner for my then boss who was activated from the reserves to serve in Afghanistan. The army required that the helmet liner be knit in pure wool...so that's what I did. When my boss was transferred out he passed that helmet liner to another soldier and sent me a photograph of the exchange. I don't know where that helmet liner is today...hopefully protecting the head of some soldier. 

Sometimes you have to "bite the bullet" and spend a little more...for one reason or another.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

The yarns I buy fall into the $3.49 to 8.99 a skein category. I also look for coupons. Some stores advertise 40% or 50% off one item. Most of the yarns I used are acrylics since I knit for charity and also prefer to use this for infants since some of them are born allergic to wool. The acrylic are also easy to care for, especially for infants and young children. I do have to admit, my daughters gave me silk yarn as a gift to knit a vest. It turned out beautiful, but I didn't ask how much it was!


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Marthalj,
How long did it take you to knit that beautiful sweater? I always seem to get started but things start unraveling around here & I end up putting stuff aside to take care of whatever emergency seems to be in place at the time! I knit fast but have to sit down & really think about it but if it's something I really want to get out, I'll finish it rather quickly. However, I do have one afghan that's been in the knitting bag for 20 yrs. & I just can't seem to get it together to finish it. I will, tho!!!!!


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

That is beautiful yarn and it makes me want to knit it into something really neat, like a raglan sweater!! Bet it would be really knit up neat w/the colors that are in it!!! Way To GO!!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

janeiowa said:


> I buy yarn when I'm traveling as my souvenir of that place. Others buy sweatshirts, teeshirts, etc., I buy yarn.


Great plan :-D I Bought Some yarn in New Zealand too, also possum beautifully soft and washes nicely by hand. Wish i had thought to buy more yarn in Ireland and the U.K.Would have been kinder to my overweight luggage than the beautiful books I brought home.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I am a yarn "collector". When I travel I like to visit LYSs, and many times will find yarns not available in my local store. I also enjoy finding and buying interesting yarns. These are my souvenirs rather than some kitchy magnet or tee shirt, etc. 

If I feel comfortable with the price at the time, I buy it. I don't buy cheap (as in doesn't feel soft) acrylic yarn, but I will buy acrylic that feels soft.

I knit for family and friends, charity, and for sale and I buy the best yarn I can find for the project. Why spend all that time knitting something that feels like sandpaper?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow 11 pages of responses. I would consider this a very hot topic. Don't have the time right now to go thru them so I will bookmark it for later on.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

meetoo said:


> Irish knitter - you are NOT out of your league! we are all knitters, who look for bargains, look for the yarn we need, and sometimes do spend more than we should if it is truly what we need. I once grabbed two balls of a very expensive yarn ages ago, and it sits in my "stash" 'cause I don't know what to do with it!!!!! not enough for a sweater to fit my body, but perhaps a shawl for special occasions. I pick it up, look at it and put it back!!! am I crazy????!!!!


So glad it's not just me. I have a few balls of expensive yarn and am afraid to use it in case I find a better use for it. So it just waits. Much of my yarn comes from charity"Op Shops"Most recent find 2 large balls of what looks and feels like new"Colinette" sock wool.Yummy!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I spent $20.00 for a skein of fingering yarn with about 400 yds of wool yarn. BUT, it was hand dyed and limited!
> That is okay for me.


Mm Mmmm. Lurve that colour.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

ELareau, I like the term "yarn collector"..it means that many of us "test the waters" with yarns that may be a bit "exotic" or "foreign" to us. While we all have to live within the constraints of our own personal budgets, I don't think it's fair to judge others. There's an old expression "one man's trash is another man's treasure".

I've been knitting and crocheting for close to 60 years and yes I started out using yarns that were avilable at the local "Woolworths" stores..been out of business for some time. 

We all have to live with what we can afford..but on the other hand..what I'm about to say is probably going to offend some. 

If you knit for charity...try knitting a little less and knitting a little slower so that you can provide high quality items for t hose in need.

In my day to day job I see what happens to those items that are knit from low priced yarn and donated. Those Afghans end up in dog houses, they end up in garages and that's certainly NOT where the creater intended them to be. I see lovely baby blankets that end up piled up at yard sales, when the creator intended them to be wrapped around new born babes.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> ELareau, I like the term "yarn collector"..it means that many of us "test the waters" with yarns that may be a bit "exotic" or "foreign" to us. While we all have to live within the constraints of our own personal budgets, I don't think it's fair to judge others. There's an old expression "one man's trash is another man's treasure".
> 
> I've been knitting and crocheting for close to 60 years and yes I started out using yarns that were avilable at the local "Woolworths" stores..been out of business for some time.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, how do you know where those items came from? They may have been made by a family member, purchased at craft shows, etc. Why do you think they are donated charity items? Even if they are, they may have been used until too worn out, or outgrown by the recipient.

I think people in need would rather have enough warm hats for everyone in the family than only one hat knitted from an expensive yarn. Not to mention people who require donated items usually don't have the best laundry facilities, which means items wear out a lot faster.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I think people in need would rather have enough warm hats for everyone in the family than only one hat knitted from an expensive yarn. Not to mention people who require donated items usually don't have the best laundry facilities, which means items wear out a lot faster.


Let's face it, those in need will always be given the cheap "closeouts" from stores that donate the stuff they couldn't sell etc... I don't think there's really a "shortage" of the crappy stuff.

The only way they'd likely get something nice is from someone like us.

And yes, there are some, who might not appreciate or misuse the good stuff, but I choose not to presume "those people" are too stupid/low class/unappreciative/undeserving.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Let's face it, those in need will always be given the cheap "closeouts" from stores that donate the stuff they couldn't sell etc... I don't think there's really a "shortage" of the crappy stuff.
> 
> The only way they'd likely get something nice is from someone like us.
> 
> And yes, there are some, who might not appreciate or misuse the good stuff, but I choose not to presume "those people" are too stupid/low class/unappreciative/undeserving.


Hmmm, I never called them "those people". 
I don't think anyone here uses "crap" to knit things for charity, but what one person considers crap, another person might like. Knitter and recipient alike. I try not to put my personal values on other knitters' choices of yarn. Each of us walks our own path.

There are many categories to charity knitting. What yarn might work for a men's homeless shelter would not necessarily be appropriate for a women's abuse shelter, or a maternity charity, or for Maine vs Georgia, and so on. Just as in gift giving, the thoughtful knitter takes a good look at the reality of the recipient and how and where they live before deciding on which yarn would be best.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

"The only way they'd likely get something nice is from someone like us."

I agree! Again... I don't understand why most knitters use the WORST yarns for charity knitting... It is the OPPOSITE of how I view my knitting. It is one thing if all you can AFFORD is a cheaper yarn, but almost every day on KP knitters explain that they use cheaper yarns for charity and save the "good" yarns for themselves.

I knit chemo hats for our patients who have lost their hair due to treatments. I think those ladies DESERVE something really special and luxurious to help make them feel better through the "most difficult" time in their lives. Not all luxury fibers are hand wash only, but if they are... I attach a sample of Eucalan with the hat and instructions on how to SOAK them. 

Hand washing in this decade means putting an item in a sink, filling the sink and letting the item soak... No rinsing needed, towel dry and throw over a rack. Some knitters make it seem like hand washing requires going down to the river and looking for some smooth rocks to rub the clothes on!!!

If I were to knit hats for the homeless, I would use superwash wool... It is JUST as easy care as acrylic and MANY times warmer than acrylic. Wouldn't you want a homeless person to actually be warm? They spend a great deal of their time outdoors.... I am guessing as well as even nights outside?!? Don't homeless people have access to a bucket more easily than a washer and dryer?! I would guess anyone who spends time outdoors would prefer warmth above easy care. 

As far as knitted items donated to hospital nurseries that REQUEST acrylic items... Who do they go to?! The needy or everyone? I received a knitted pair of baby booties and a hat when I had my first baby as a gift from the hospital. I had no idea what they were made from ( I assume acrylic now that I am a knitter) and who's house (pets? Smokers?) they came from. I wouldn't even consider putting something like that on my newborn. I am sure it went to Goodwill, so I hope SOME baby used it, but not mine. I wonder where all that "hospital" knitting goes to because not everyone who has a baby in a hospital is "needy". I would at LEAST ask IF I were knitting hospital items for "charity".

I would forgo making heaps and heaps of hats and mittens, etc. for the homeless in lieu of a few really nice hats that will provide them much greater warmth.

I always make the choice of spending less on yarns for myself and MORE for items for charity or gifts. This just makes sense... Food for thought?! I hope so.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I knit for the hospital "needy" cupboard, which items are given to those who come into the hospital and are in need of a warm scarf or toque. Others knit gloves and mitts. I also knit baby blankets for those women who have nothing when they come in to deliver their babies. others knit clothing. it is truly appreciated, having talked to some of these people myself. some of these items also go to the hospital auxiliary for their shop, to sell. I make these items with yarns that I would use for myself or for gifts, so they are always the best quality I can afford. there is nothing knitted that I wouldn't use myself.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Guess I'm a cheapskate, because I was having a heart attack when I discovered that the sweater I wanted to make would have cost me over $50 for all of the yarn I needed. Suffice it to say, No $35 or $48 yarn for this old tightwad! :?

However, I would spend a bit more to knit hats for needy, so they would be sure to get a nice warm hat.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

The most I have paid for wool is AU$38.00 which was a mohair 2 ply to mix with 8 ply wool for a cowl, which I have now made about four or five of them. My usual costs go from about AUS$5.00 to AU$20.00.

I usually buy what I like because I can "pay as you knit" which doesn't work out too much each week. If I paid for it in one hit then I might think again.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

BluesChanteuse said:


> GORGEOUS color saturation.


Thank you. It has an unusual name "Trick or Treat, smell my feet"! :lol:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I do not purchase yarn based on price...though I'm going to quality that by saying I'm paid well for the job I do and I would never "splurge" and put myself in debt for anything.
> 
> Exotic fibers are my weakness but I make sure I don't fall prey to my "weakness" very often.
> 
> ...


What some people don't know or realize is that chemo hats need t be made of certain materials. There is a site that tells you what materials are tolerated by these people. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

From Amy "As far as knitted items donated to hospital nurseries that REQUEST acrylic items... Who do they go to?! The needy or everyone? I received a knitted pair of baby booties and a hat when I had my first baby as a gift from the hospital. I had no idea what they were made from ( I assume acrylic now that I am a knitter) and who's house (pets? Smokers?) they came from. I wouldn't even consider putting something like that on my newborn. I am sure it went to Goodwill, so I hope SOME baby used it, but not mine. I wonder where all that "hospital" knitting goes to because not everyone who has a baby in a hospital is "needy". I would at LEAST ask IF I were knitting hospital items for "charity".

When I knit hats for the preemies, I was told they wanted acrylic so they could be autoclaved before they give them away. I don't know if that's true or possible.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

When I knit hats for the preemies, I was told they wanted acrylic so they could be autoclaved before they give them away. I don't know if that's true or possible.[/quote]

Hi,
Considering plastics and such materials cant be autoclaved as they melt I wonder what would happen. Good ? to ask at next donation.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> "The only way they'd likely get something nice is from someone like us."
> 
> I agree! Again... I don't understand why most knitters use the WORST yarns for charity knitting... It is the OPPOSITE of how I view my knitting. It is one thing if all you can AFFORD is a cheaper yarn, but almost every day on KP knitters explain that they use cheaper yarns for charity and save the "good" yarns for themselves.
> 
> ...


I can assure you that our hospitals will only take items from people who have been vetted - i.e. non smokers, no animals in the house, etc. And when you offer to do knitting for chemo patients, you are given a list of materials to choose from, and NOT use. same conditions apply as for new babies in need. it's about time other hospitals did the same.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been knitting chemo hats for folks I've known but mostly, I put the Fun Fur and a worsted yarn together making it a whole lot warmer. It's always yarn that can be machine washable and dryable and it works and lasts forever. Made 12 for a girl I went to high school w/& she wanted to pay me for the yarn. Told her it was a gift but I ended up losing her anyway!!!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> I found some yarn at Tuesday morning for $12.00 a skein and really wanted it.... did not get it as someone took it while I was standing there trying to figure out how to pay for it. Usually I cannot spend over 3.00 a skein as I have lost my employment; insurance and recently found out I am termanlly ill. I thought spending $4.00 a skein was extravigant!! Now I feel cheap......
> Maybe I am out of my league being on this site...


Irish Knitter you are not out of league being on this site. The reason I did not post on how much to spend on yarn is because it is no one's business, but mine.

Knitting is about loving to do it whether you do it for others, oneself, or just to create something out of yarn. It is not about how much expensive yarn one buys, it is about the experience.

People who knit to help others in need aka Charity knitting are knitting from the heart. When someone has lost everything and everyone do they really care where the yarn came from or what it is made of? No.

As a professional Social Worker, B.S.W. and M.S.W., I have worked in the "trenches" of life, including Hospice. You are going through a very hard time right now and it is devestating. I hope you have someone to support you in all ways. You can always reach out to your fellow knitters here. I understand where you are coming from and you don't need to walk this road alone. I hope you can gain some peace while walking this road. I am here if needed. Revan


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Hmmm, I never called them "those people".
> I don't think anyone here uses "crap" to knit things for charity, but what one person considers crap, another person might like. Knitter and recipient alike. I try not to put my personal values on other knitters' choices of yarn. Each of us walks our own path.
> 
> There are many categories to charity knitting. What yarn might work for a men's homeless shelter would not necessarily be appropriate for a women's abuse shelter, or a maternity charity, or for Maine vs Georgia, and so on. Just as in gift giving, the thoughtful knitter takes a good look at the reality of the recipient and how and where they live before deciding on which yarn would be best.


Yes, but what has been said in various forms is "beggars can't be choosers" which, IMO is somewhat insulting. One person even went so far to suggest that it wouldn't be "practical" to knit nice things for them because they'll only be used as dog blankets anyway. As if poor people can't appreciate nice things.

My belief is that those who can't afford "nicer" things are likely to appreciate them that much more when they can get them.

Of course, there are some with limited means knitting for those with even less limited means. I never meant to suggest that if you can't afford higher quality yarns that the lesser quality aren't valuable. As long as it's done with the best intentions, that's what counts.

_But, what I heard_ were some that were saying they bought cheaper yarn BECAUSE it was charity. Or at least, that was the clear implication.

That _in and of itself_ is by default putting personal values upon others.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not all hospitals or groups that accept hand knitted or crocheted items are "selective" regarding the possibility that the items may be contaminated by smoke, dog or cat hair/dander. Not all hospitals or groups will accept acrylic items for infants/children, there are many that will NOT accept them. Those hospitals want natural fibers as they are safer for infants. There are also assisted living centers that have strict protocol on what t hey will and will not accept and from whom. 

What I'm about to say is probably going to "light up" this conversation but if you are knitting for Charity you need to be truly charitable and give the best you possibly can. Quality matters over quantity.

For instance knitted hats are always in demand during winter in colder climates. Hat's knit from acrylic may be less expensive to produce but they offer the wearer no "warmth"...so as beautiful as they may be...the purpose is for warmth and protection from the elements. I'd rather produce 10 hats that offer true warmth than 100 that do not

Chemo caps? My mother was a long time chemo patient. Each patient is different and may have more sensitivity to certain fibers than others. Yes acrylic yarns do "soften" with washing but my late mother was given an acrylic chemo cap that felt very soft..she said it was like wearing a cap knit from barbed wire! My friend who died a year ago...well she opted to go hairless and capless because she couldn't stand most fibers on her sensitive scalp, until I knit her a cap from some yarn that was a Cashmere/Silk/Alpaca/Merino blend..it wasn't cheap but it was worth it.

There's a difference between really helping and thinking you are helping.

On another note, a friend of mine belongs to a church that holds a "Breast Cancer Boutique" to raise money for local women battling breast cancer. The funds are used for a wide variety of things...transportation to and from treatments, care for pets, lawn mowing, you name it. My friend picked up some yarn that was mostly acrylic and asked me to craft a unique item for t he Boutique. I came up with a pattern for a scarf..did a little "horse trading" to get another skein of the yarn..and t he set just sold...for *insert drum roll* $75.00! Not a yarn I would have chosen but I wasn't about to insult my friend so I came up with a scarf and hat that was mostly aimed towards fashion and less about warmth.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

courier770 said:


> Not all hospitals or groups that accept hand knitted or crocheted items are "selective" regarding the possibility that the items may be contaminated by smoke, dog or cat hair/dander. Not all hospitals or groups will accept acrylic items for infants/children, there are many that will NOT accept them. Those hospitals want natural fibers as they are safer for infants. There are also assisted living centers that have strict protocol on what t hey will and will not accept and from whom.
> 
> What I'm about to say is probably going to "light up" this conversation but if you are knitting for Charity you need to be truly charitable and give the best you possibly can. Quality matters over quantity.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Sheesh, I had no idea it got so crazy. For what little I do, the hospital takes all my things with no problem.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Not all hospitals or groups that accept hand knitted or crocheted items are "selective" regarding the possibility that the items may be contaminated by smoke, dog or cat hair/dander. Not all hospitals or groups will accept acrylic items for infants/children, there are many that will NOT accept them. Those hospitals want natural fibers as they are safer for infants. There are also assisted living centers that have strict protocol on what t hey will and will not accept and from whom.
> 
> What I'm about to say is probably going to "light up" this conversation but if you are knitting for Charity you need to be truly charitable and give the best you possibly can. Quality matters over quantity.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you and Amy. BTW, I remember the picture of the pink hat and scarf set you made for Breast Cancer Awareness. It was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I am 100% with you on this! I spend MORE money for the nicer yarns when I will be knitting for charity. I also spend more money for yarn for gift items. IF I want to cut costs, I would MUCH rather spend less on something for myself!!
> 
> I also use the more expensive, better quality yarns for babies because they are delicate. They can also be handed down if knitted in a good quality yarn.
> 
> ...


Nope, you 2 are not alone in this thinking.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, sometimes those "special projects" need special yarn. The person receiving this will appreciate it very much, if only knowing that your love was, and still is, there. What you did was beautiful!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Being a "Cheaper Yarn" doesn't mean the quality is bad. I have experienced expensive yarns having less quality than those "Cheaper Yarns".


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well perhaps your hospital is not all that informed on these matters. I lived in the Chicago area for over 25 years and swore if I was ever shot I'd want to be taken to Cook County Hospital, where they KNOW how to treat gun shot victims. Meanwhile, up on the GoldCoast they are really great at treating people for "anxiety".
Go to a hospital who services the poor and downtrodden.. They don't accept acrylics because too many of their local residents have suffered sever burns when the acrylic fiber they and their children were wearing when a home fire broke out, a home fire starts every seven seconds in this country The poor are more "at risk". They will use a candle or oven to try and heat their homes. A truly serious charity knitter will take these things into consideration and realize that if you are truly "devoded" to charity then safety should be a major concern. Sadly this isn't the case> 

I'd rather hear about a person who organized an effort to knit 50 hats using "fair trade yarns" than someone organizing a group to sell our our dying textile industry 
Every single time I read I read about someone extolling the "cheap" prices of Ice yarns i want to scream..Turkey uses child labor child labor and forded labor is that really where you want to get your "cheap" yarn from? Do you really want to purchasae yarn from a country that enslaves children? I do NOT and I will not.

Yes you can tell me how cheap you get your yarn. ON the other hand I tell you how difficult it is to spin. try it sometime IF you think you can do a better job!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I guess I have to give up my hat and mitten production. Seems that I'm making more trouble than good.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

No, you aren't and shouldn't stop. Children are burned in home fires, but not always wearing knitted or crocheted clothing. Below is a website that lists places that will accept knitted and crocheted items nationwide in the United States:

http://www.woolworks.org/charity.html

I found this when I went to check on hospitals accepting knitted and crocheted items.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Irene-KnittingParadise.com said:


> No, you aren't and shouldn't stop. Children are burned in home fires, but not always wearing knitted or crocheted clothing. Below is a website that lists places that will accept knitted and crocheted items nationwide in the United States:
> 
> http://www.woolworks.org/charity.html
> 
> I found this when I went to check on hospitals accepting knitted and crocheted items.


Whew! Thank you very much. Here where I live I don't think it gets that complicated anyway. (The very reason I moved here from So. CA)


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I went to the New York State Sheep and Wool Festival recently. It was irresistible not to buy some (for me) very expensive yarn. And then I fell in love with the alpacas in the animal barn and got the cards of several of the farmers. There were some called paco vicunas that had the softest fur ever, and I plan to order from them directly. But only after I've knitted the skeins I bought in the vendors area first!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Whew! Thank you very much. Here where I live I don't think it gets that complicated anyway. (The very reason I moved here from So. CA)


Some spend their time wisely, concentrating on knitting for those in need and doing good for others. They take the time to find out what is truly needed and do their best to provide it, as best as they can afford.

Others would rather spend their time attempting to create drama and complications where none exist because they want to appear an expert on everything.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Some spend their time wisely, concentrating on knitting for those in need and doing good for others. They take the time to find out what is truly needed and do their best to provide it, as best as they can afford.
> 
> Others would rather spend their time attempting to create drama and complications where none exist because they want to appear an expert on everything.


Bless. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that's pricey


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Irene-KnittingParadise.com said:


> Being a "Cheaper Yarn" doesn't mean the quality is bad. I have experienced expensive yarns having less quality than those "Cheaper Yarns".


Yup. I agree. In the beginning, I said I defined "cheaper" by how it feels/looks --- _the quality_.

Of course, sometimes you can get fantastic yarn at a bargain price. But often, you get what you pay for.

I think the issue was in choosing to use "cheap" yarn BECAUSE it's charity.

My FIRST concern when I charity knit is pragmatism. Will it be warm, wear well and easy care and of course attractive looking.

Of course, I always want to use the best yarn for the price.

There are some that at least seemed to be saying that they use the cheaper yarn for charity but will use better quality for themselves/family/friends.

Acrylic can be fun and inexpensive if you're just knitting something to LOOK interesting, but less face it, it's not comparatively warm, and some of it doesn't have a particularly pleasant feel on the skin and can be downright uncomfortable.

Not a particularly practical choice for people who NEED warmth or who's illnesses may make their skin sensitive.

Of course there are some people who are allergic to wool, so I'll use cotton and other things for some of the projects. (_superwash of course_).

I've actually made some bags for charity and used acrylic for them, because obviously they won't be wearing the bags. So, it should go without saying that if an item "calls for" acrylic, you use that.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Irene-KnittingParadise.com said:


> No, you aren't and shouldn't stop. Children are burned in home fires, but not always wearing knitted or crocheted clothing. Below is a website that lists places that will accept knitted and crocheted items nationwide in the United States:
> 
> http://www.woolworks.org/charity.html
> 
> I found this when I went to check on hospitals accepting knitted and crocheted items.


Yes, some places are more thoughtful than others in regards to the people they're helping.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I guess I have to give up my hat and mitten production. Seems that I'm making more trouble than good.


So, you won't knit for people unless you can use lousy yarn?

I just try to find bargains in higher quality yarn.

No one has said that you have to use expensive yarn.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> So, you won't knit for people unless you can use lousy yarn?
> 
> I just try to find bargains in higher quality yarn.
> 
> No one has said that you have to use expensive yarn.


 There is no lousy yarn. Only yarns that cost more!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Whew! Thank you very much. Here where I live I don't think it gets that complicated anyway. (The very reason I moved here from So. CA)


I don't think MO is thoughtless about their poor like that. I would presume that Missourians are just as aware that children and all indigent are warmer using natural fibers than using acrylic as they are in any other state.

Is taking into consideration the actual NEEDS of the recipients really that "complicated"? The Missourians I know aren't that simple.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Irene-KnittingParadise.com said:


> No, you aren't and shouldn't stop. Children are burned in home fires, but not always wearing knitted or crocheted clothing. Below is a website that lists places that will accept knitted and crocheted items nationwide in the United States:
> 
> http://www.woolworks.org/charity.html
> 
> I found this when I went to check on hospitals accepting knitted and crocheted items.


I wonder why it's not called "acrylicworks.org"?


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Some spend their time wisely, concentrating on knitting for those in need and doing good for others. They take the time to find out what is truly needed and do their best to provide it, as best as they can afford.


I'm not sure knitting things that don't actually fit the needs of the people they're knitting for is spending time wisely.

If those people were actually finding out what is truly needed they would've learned that acrylic hats, mittens, scarves and sweaters to be used in the cold, is not what is truly needed.

Now, if someone's in a warmer climate where the warmth isn't as urgent as in other parts of the country, then I suppose that acrylic can be "ok" in certain circumstances.

But, even at that, the thought of one of my (acrylic) hats/mittens etc being melted into the skin of a child in a fire makes me uncomfortable.

Someone mentioned that everyone rich and poor are subject to fires, but the truth is, the poor are more at risk because they sometimes have to resort to literal fires and dangerous heaters to try and keep warm, so they are more at risk for being caught in a fire. So, it's of particular concern and should be taken into consideration.

Acrylic is flammable. It melts to the skin, is difficult to extinguish, exudes toxic fumes when aflame. Once ignited, the fabrics will melt. The sticky, hot, melted substance will cause localized and very severe burns.

Once more, when natural and synthetic fibers are _blended_, the risks of severe burns increase due to the combination of a high rate of burning and melting. The hazard can be greater than acrylic alone.

Wool is _comparatively_ flame retardant. If ignited, it usually has a low burn rate and may extinguish on its own.

It's just the case that the indigent are more at risk for this than the average person. Especially children.

And the military, doesn't accept acrylic donations either because often THEY'RE at higher risk for being in fires too.

If it's too "complicated" and "dramatic" to point out that truth, then so be it.



vjh1530 said:


> Others would rather spend their time attempting to create drama and complications where none exist because they want to appear an expert on everything.


Maybe some people are more interested in giving the _appearance_ of doing something for the needy more than they are in the actual NEEDS of the people they're supposedly trying to help.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Irene-KnittingParadise.com said:


> There is no lousy yarn. Only yarns that cost more!


I don't think that's completely true. Although, you can find some real bargains out there that combine a low price with a higher quality yarn.

But, I would say that yarn that would melt into a baby's skin if in a fire and has a texture that feels like crap is "lousy yarn" for the project, regardless of price.

There is such a thing as quality or lack thereof.

There's a reason some yarns are more expensive than others. Some of it has to do with economy of scale, the difficulty/cost of the handmade process/production and/or rarity of the fiber.

But, much of it has to do with QUALITY. Sorry, but often, you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

BluesChanteuse, Thank you! I tried to make these points earlier and got accused of creating drama. Drama plays out in burn units every day, be it a civilian hospital or a military hospital.

Yes, lower income families are more likely to suffer a home fire. Just last week two little boys lost their lives. The families utilities had been recently cut off and a lit candle fell over. Lower income families also tend to keep garments longer and use them on younger children when the older ones outgrow them.

Yes I have seen people say things like "well I knit for charity and I'm on a fixed income". Then knit less and knit slower but please use yarns that are safe and maintain a great appearance for a long time. 

I've never priced yarn "per yard", that's not part of my criteria for purchasing yarn. I can find great sales and deals at just about any yarn shop. Some shops run specials on certain colors each month, most have "sale bins", others offer punch cards and any yarn shop in a town that has an organized sidewalk sale will have discounted yarns out on the sale tables.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

when I buy yarn for charity knitting, even my own for gifts, I always ask about the safety factor. I also check our the "better quality" yarns when they are on sale. you can often find enough $20.00 -$50.00 yarns on sale for half price! you just have to look.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

My current favorite is Cherry Tree Hill Merino/silk. They have Labor Day and New Year's sales. $24 fingering wt approx 420 yds. Great for socks, but lovely drape for shawls/scarves. The yarn does not split, and no annoying knots in the middle of skeins. One skein makes a 30" scarf, but I like them long enough to wrap around my neck. The stores and libraries in Florida are so cold with air conditioning. Have to be or everything would mildew. Before I retired, and before I adopted a child, I would go to fibre festivals in upstate ny and spend $165 for a giant hank of hand dyed mohair/silk blend. Beautiful sweaters made from that. Spend it, what the heck.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

When I made my Neonate beanies, I used a wool that was cheaper but it was very soft and it was wool. I bought it in a shop that gets all discontinued stock from the big wool companies, therefore I get it at a good price for a good quality wool.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't read all the pages but I'm wondering if anyone mentioned that if we were buying hats and mittens at the store they probably would be made of acrylic. I don't think I've ever seen hats that were wool or other natural fibers. I have seen a few mitten liners for adults that were wool but never anything like that for kids. Most of the outerwear for kids is acrylic so I wouldn't worry about making those things with it. If you have wool and can afford to use it, great. Wool is definitely warmer but it isn't as easy to maintain and is also usually more expensive so keep on making those charity things with whatever you want to. Children don't often get exposed to flames outside in the winter. That's why we have regulations about their sleepwear and not their hats and mittens.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It depends on where you shop, stores that sell outwear like REI, Eddie Bauer, etc. carry hats, gloves and mittens for children that are made from wool. Acrylic simply does not offer the same level of warmth. Perhaps if you live in a warm climate acrylic is sufficient but in colder climates (think Minnesota)it's courting disaster to send children out in anything but the warmest fibers available.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It depends on where you shop, stores that sell outwear like REI, Eddie Bauer, etc. carry hats, gloves and mittens for children that are made from wool. Acrylic simply does not offer the same level of warmth. Perhaps if you live in a warm climate acrylic is sufficient but in colder climates (think Minnesota)it's courting disaster to send children out in anything but the warmest fibers available.


I agree. I live outside of Buffalo and it is VERY cold here. I don't think I have ever seen acrylic mittens where I typically shop.... usually at a department store because I hate shopping and can get several items at once. :wink:

I hear people saying all the time that they "double up" (knitting with two strands to make them thicker) on the acrylic mittens or have the kids wear two pair or have them come in and change their mittens, etc.

I don't know anyone who REALLY can't afford a dollar or two more for wool to knit mittens... seriously, how much yarn do you use to knit mittens for kids? Go to Joann's and pick up a skein of Patons superwash wool for around $6.99 and use your 50% off coupon to pay $3.50 to make at LEAST two pair of nice, warm, washable mittens.

It's not like knitting a whole sweater where the cost might be $20.00 more.... between acrylic and wool.

AND... ease of care is no longer and issue and hasn't been for decades. Look for superwash wool which has been treated to prevent felting in the washer and dryer. Superwash WOOL IS "easy care".... I think it is actually EASIER to care for than acrylic... it won't pill, melt in a too hot dryer and it will last longer... saving money in the long run.

I think it would make more sense to make one pair of wool mittens and crochet a string so they don't get lost. Why bother wearing mittens at all if your hands will freeze if they get even the slightest bit wet?!

Take it from someone who has lived up North 75% of my life.... I still take my dogs out for a walk every morning and play outside with them and the kids every day. Don't go outside in acrylic mittens for any length of time or send your kids out to play in them.... For a dollar or two difference, you can send the kids out in WARM mittens, hats, etc. and they will actually be warm and stay that way.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Amy I've lived in many areas of the US (former husband was from the Rochester area - spent many a Christmas up there) in addition to Northern Michigan, the Chicago area and now Colorado. Wool, Alpaca, Bison and other fibers are much preferred over acrylic in these areas.

Bison (while expensive) is incredibly warm and very easy care, not to mention highly durable. 

Due to my job (working outside all day and still having to type on an electronic device) I favor the gloves without fingertips). REI sells a pair that is knit from ragg wool and only cost $10.00 - last year I finally "retired" a pair that I'd had for 7 years!! That's roughly $1.42 per year. They have very reasonable wool gloves, socks and hats for children too. 

I have seen acrylic gloves, mittens and fingerless gloves in department stores...selling for much more than REI's pricing. 

The Buffalo Wool company also sells gloves, mittens and fingerless gloves that are incredibly warm and not badly priced. 

I truly worry about acrylic hats though. We lose the most body heat through the top of our heads and in subzero temperatures it's important to protect that body heat.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You are really making me want to try that Bison yarn! Every time you mention it I get a little closer! LOL

The only thing that is preventing me from jumping in whole hog is that I have a wonderful, family run Alpaca farm about two miles from my home. I buy loads of yarn from them and have used it to knit mittens, hats and scarves for everyone I know! It IS a lot warmer than even wool and soooo soft.

I am outside a LOT (son plays football, two play Lacrosse and daughter is a cheerleader and plays field hockey.... why couldn't ANY of them choose an INDOOR sport like swimming or volleyball?!?!?!?!?!?!?). 

I get super-cranky when I am cold so I "pile it on" but find that the Alpaca can be knitted in a lighter weight yarn (DK weight instead of worsted.. JUST as warm and more comfortable to wear.

I understand Bison is even warmer than Acrylic so if you keep mentioning it, I will have to try it. Truly, the reason I haven't yet is because I haven't seen it on the typical sites where I buy yarn... otherwise I would just put some in the cart. Eventually I will have to try it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Amy, if you are on Facebook, "Like" the Buffalo Wool Company. You'll get notifications on sales and promotions, including giveaways. They just had a "Trick or Treat" sale. For $10.00 you might get a treat or you might get a trick. I've read all the comments....lots of treats and I haven't heard of any tricks yet. Though Ron joked "so who got the Lima Bean Green half skein of Red Heart?". Like the page and you'll find out about deals and steals. A good way to try out the fiber. Sometimes they have "flash sales" too.

Bison is incredibly warm, warmer than Alpaca so yes a lighter weight yarn works quite well. It's also very durable and fairly easy care.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Amy, if you are on Facebook, "Like" the Buffalo Wool Company. You'll get notifications on sales and promotions, including giveaways. They just had a "Trick or Treat" sale. For $10.00 you might get a treat or you might get a trick. I've read all the comments....lots of treats and I haven't heard of any tricks yet. Though Ron joked "so who got the Lima Bean Green half skein of Red Heart?". Like the page and you'll find out about deals and steals. A good way to try out the fiber. Sometimes they have "flash sales" too.
> 
> Bison is incredibly warm, warmer than Alpaca so yes a lighter weight yarn works quite well. It's also very durable and fairly easy care.


Will do! IF I keep getting reminders, I will likely buy some and sounds as if I do... I will be hooked! Thanks!

And my friends and family will be happy as well.... did I mention I get REALLY cranky when I am cold! LOL


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Kathie said:


> I haven't read all the pages but I'm wondering if anyone mentioned that if we were buying hats and mittens at the store they probably would be made of acrylic.


I never buy acrylic hats and mittens.



Kathie said:


> I don't think I've ever seen hats that were wool or other natural fibers. I have seen a few mitten liners for adults that were wool but never anything like that for kids.


Depends on the kind of stores one shops maybe.

I'm not particularly shocked that the kind of stores that depend on slave labor in China for most of their merchandise would sell relatively dangerous items for children.



Kathie said:


> Most of the outerwear for kids is acrylic so I wouldn't worry about making those things with it.


I'm trying to figure out THAT logic. That if corporations tell you they're safe, they must be? Eeewkay.



Kathie said:


> If you have wool and can afford to use it, great.


Hell for that matter, if all one can afford is plastic, maybe we should all knit mittens out of spare plastic grocery bags and give them a bic lighter to go along with it to help them light bon fires to keep themselves warm!!



Kathie said:


> Wool is definitely warmer but it isn't as easy to maintain and is also usually more expensive so keep on making those charity things with whatever you want to.


Washable wool and cotton are perfectly simple and easy to maintain.



Kathie said:


> Children don't often get exposed to flames outside in the winter.


This is where there's a problem of people living in a bubble. If you think the poor people only wear mittens when they're outside, then maybe you need to do a little more research on how TRULY indigent people sometimes have to live.

It's quite common for poor people to have unsafe heaters on in their homes or homeless people lighting fires to keep warm.

Poor children are absolutely more at risk at being in dangerous fire situatons and we should be considerate of that.


Kathie said:


> That's why we have regulations about their sleepwear and not their hats and mittens.


The reasons we have ANY regulations about sleepwear is because there were a LOT of people, especially children hurt in fires.

But if you think that regulations, which are often prevented or watered down by the corporations that don't want to have to abide by them, is an accurate representation of the level of safety ...

... then I have some swampland in Florida under the Brooklyn Bridge that I'd like to sell you.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. I live outside of Buffalo and it is VERY cold here. I don't think I have ever seen acrylic mittens where I typically shop.... usually at a department store because I hate shopping and can get several items at once. :wink:
> 
> I hear people saying all the time that they "double up" (knitting with two strands to make them thicker) on the acrylic mittens or have the kids wear two pair or have them come in and change their mittens, etc.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Most of the arguments I've heard are somewhat obtuse to put it politely.

Let's face it, most are not limited by the cost, but by time. If you're knitting 100 mittens/hats/scarves a week 50 weeks out of the year... maybe cost is a concern.

But, most of us only have so much time, and it's a matter of spending only a FEW bucks more.

As you said, getting some half decent yarn for $3.50 a skein (with a coupon) isn't hard to do.

It's just a matter of whether your thoughtful enough and give a damn.



AmyKnits said:


> AND... ease of care is no longer and issue and hasn't been for decades. Look for superwash wool which has been treated to prevent felting in the washer and dryer. Superwash WOOL IS "easy care".... I think it is actually EASIER to care for than acrylic... it won't pill, melt in a too hot dryer and it will last longer... saving money in the long run.


Again, agreed. I don't know why people keep bringing up this argument as if it's still 1934! LOL'

Almost as logical as the "_Well if the government allows China and other corporations to mass produce plastic mittens, then they MUST be safe_" argument!

Huh???

I mean, it's not like multi-m/billion corporations influence lawmakers or anything like that!



AmyKnits said:


> I think it would make more sense to make one pair of wool mittens and crochet a string so they don't get lost. Why bother wearing mittens at all if your hands will freeze if they get even the slightest bit wet?!
> 
> Take it from someone who has lived up North 75% of my life.... I still take my dogs out for a walk every morning and play outside with them and the kids every day. Don't go outside in acrylic mittens for any length of time or send your kids out to play in them.... For a dollar or two difference, you can send the kids out in WARM mittens, hats, etc. and they will actually be warm and stay that way.


Agreed. My husband's from Rochester, NY and I'm originally from the Boston area.

We NEVER wore acrylic, and only saw it in places like ... the "Five and Dime" general store, if at all.

I understand that the limited warmth of acrylic may be OK in warmer climates...

But then there's the whole "plastic melted on skin" thing.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it necessary to demean or insult people on this list ? I appreciate folks who express opinions on various subjects. Please, may no person on this group be wary due to insults or arrogance from others. By the way, some people who purchased swamp lands in Florida have made millions. :-D


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

ummirain said:


> Is it necessary to demean or insult people on this list ? I appreciate folks who express opinions on various subjects. Please, may no person on this group be wary due to insults or arrogance from others. By the way, some people who purchased swamp lands in Florida have made millions. :-D


Buying cheap lousy yarn because those types of people are only going to use the blankets for their dogs, IS inherently demeaning and insulting. _That's the point_.

I'm sorry, but when someone says, "_Oh, I never spend over $4.00 (±) a skein when I knit for charity_" --- they're kind of openly declaring they're a bit off a bigoted ass, or to be more ironically polite, not particularly "charitable" towards unfortunate *O*thers.

And you may think I'm an ass for pointing it out, but at least I'm an ass that would spend more than $4 in order to knit a person who may be stuck in a home with no money to heat it actually WARM _woolen_ mittens.

And no, not ONE person ever made money buying the Brooklyn Bridge in swampland. (_Reading the ENTIRE sentence can be helpful in understanding context_).


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I buy yarns that I would use myself. superwash, organic, whatever. I only use "the good stuff" 'cause that's what I would want for myself. on the odd occasion I will buy something cheap to try out a pattern before making it up with 'the good stuff".....


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> BluesChanteuse, Thank you! I tried to make these points earlier and got accused of creating drama. Drama plays out in burn units every day, be it a civilian hospital or a military hospital.
> 
> Yes, lower income families are more likely to suffer a home fire. Just last week two little boys lost their lives. The families utilities had been recently cut off and a lit candle fell over. Lower income families also tend to keep garments longer and use them on younger children when the older ones outgrow them.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you said, but some charities insist on acrylic yarn. You can get nice, soft acrylic in pretty colors, so that's what I do. There are good quality acrylics, and if that's what the charity wants, then there is no point sending garments that will wind up with the workers and not the intended families. I'm cynical enough to think that some of that happens in any case. It certainly does in thrift stores.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

meetoo said:


> I buy yarns that I would use myself. superwash, organic, whatever. I only use "the good stuff" 'cause that's what I would want for myself. on the odd occasion I will buy something cheap to try out a pattern before making it up with 'the good stuff".....


I think that's the only half decent thing to do. I don't know why someone would decide that poor people don't deserve the best _you_ can afford. Especially when it's very possible they are the very people who may need warmth the MOST and are more vulnerable to dangerous fire scenarios.

As Amyknits said, it doesn't take much effort to find an affordable skein of decent superwash.


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

gina said:


> I agree with what you said, but some charities insist on acrylic yarn. You can get nice, soft acrylic in pretty colors, so that's what I do. There are good quality acrylics, and if that's what the charity wants, then there is no point sending garments that will wind up with the workers and not the intended families. I'm cynical enough to think that some of that happens in any case. It certainly does in thrift stores.


Then perhaps you should educate them as to why that's not necessarily the best choice.

The charities who insist on acrylic are ignorant, IMO. I can understand having people knit SOME acrylic in the off chance there's some baby with a serious allergy.

But quite frankly there are MANY many many _more_ people who NEED the warmth of wool and who are vulnerable to fires then there are kids with SERIOUS wool allergies.

Just plain stupid, IMO.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I feel this is an unfair comment. People who do things for others do it because they want to. It's a good feeling that should never be distorted by anyone. I know I feel blessed to be able to do things like this for others. We each have our own choice. If you enjoy doing things for others, then do it. If you don't, then don't make comments to discourage people. What's the phrase? - 
Silence is golden."


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

If this is how you feel, don't give them to thrift stores. There are churches, synagogues, abuse and homeless shelters that would very much appreciate these things.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I think you also need to keep in mind where it is going . I knit lap-gans, scarves and tote bags for VA . Everything is washed together, no hand washing or separating by color and kinds of yarn or fabric. I usually use red heart soft and the lady in the office was well pleased with what we took .But I have to confess , all of this talk has made me wonder if I am doing the right thing by taking stuff to va .


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I think some charity organizations request the acrylic yarns because there are people who are allergic to wool. It also makes it easier for the receiver to take care of it.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Irene-KnittingParadise.com said:


> If this is how you feel, don't give them to thrift stores. There are churches, synagogues, abuse and homeless shelters that would very much appreciate these things.


I knit for the hospital thrift store. they in turn are raising funds for our hospital. their prices are far below what you would find in some used goods stores. as a volunteer of many years in various areas of the hospital, I see what their funds are doing. so far, they have raised over $2 million in the past few years. I would think this is a worthy cause. I also knit for new babies, usual given to unwed mothers as part of a layette.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have never read anyone here on KP post that they only use the "cheap yarn" for charity because that is what they deserve, on anything like that. This was a statement made by a new member to start trouble.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

BluesChanteuse said:


> Then perhaps you should educate them as to why that's not necessarily the best choice.
> 
> The charities who insist on acrylic are ignorant, IMO. I can understand having people knit SOME acrylic in the off chance there's some baby with a serious allergy.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Blue. You lost me when when you said people on limited income should knit less or knit slower, rather than use inexpensive yarn, which generally washes up to be very soft and pleasant on the skin. And many of the poor in Africa and other places don't want the warmth of wool. It's hot there.

You're far too opinionated for me to spend time discussing this subject...Have a good day.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

meetoo said:


> I knit for the hospital thrift store. they in turn are raising funds for our hospital. their prices are far below what you would find in some used goods stores. as a volunteer of many years in various areas of the hospital, I see what their funds are doing. so far, they have raised over $2 million in the past few years. I would think this is a worthy cause. I also knit for new babies, usual given to unwed mothers as part of a layette.


What you do is terrific! There are so many unwed mothers that need things for their infants. Once, at our church during mass, We heard a woman, standing at the alter, speak about young women needing help. It is a home for runaways who are pregnant. They either ran away or were thrown out of their home by their parents because they were pregnant (Yes, I was surprised to hear this, too). Among the things the woman spoke about, she did mention needing knitwear and baby afghans, among donations, clothing, and other necessities. The young women live there, go to school, and are encouraged to develop a good life for them and their children. This has been very positive for those young women. The woman that formed this home was one of those she now helps. God Bless Her!


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

I have spent 32 dollars per skein and probably will never do that again! Most of my yarn is bought on sale so regular price may be 16 or 17 and I try to get it for half of that. As for the high chair....I am sure a "Chevy" brand would work just as well.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

we have a five level apt building not far from us that houses unwed mothers and their children. I have been informed that they are accepting donations of clothing, etc., for the children, so I will be knitting a few sweaters, etc. and dropping them off. there is a "day care" centre in the building, so the mothers can go out to work, and earn a living. I will be hitting the "Christmas" sales to find yarn and patterns! hope more people will be doing the same......


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a great idea. After all, Christmas means a lot about giving, more so than getting. I have a box filled with hats, scarfs and mittens that will be going to my church this Sunday. I have done this for a few years now, and enjoy the work and the feeling it leaves inside me. As the Bible says, "Tis better to give than receive."


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Hi all,
> This may be personal but how much $$$ would you spend on a skein of yarn?
> I received an email from Noble knits (love their yarn) and I saw a brand of yarn regular price was $48 on for $35.99.
> It is wool,acrylic,mohair etc etc 165 yards, I loved it but way too pricey for me
> ...


You don't have to do what someone else wants if it means spending your money. If you want to contyribute to the high chair, well and good. If not, it's not your choice, so don't.

Yarn? I don't go over $5.00 for 100 grams. It might be beautiful, and someone's livelihood, but if I don't have the cash, I don't do it, and I don't have that kind of cash. It's called 'budgeting'. Sorry, I'm tight by necessity, but I find that I can manage OK and mostly get really nice stuff, Australian made, to boot.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> You don't have to do what someone else wants if it means spending your money. If you want to contyribute to the high chair, well and good. If not, it's not your choice, so don't.
> 
> Hi,
> there are so many posts to go thru... I have explained I am step grandma but I feel I have a say in the money hubby and I spend. And it just cant,,wont happen. You cant un-ring the bell but it is too bad we just didn't give the gift we wanted and not ask what HE wanted.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

> Hi, there are so many posts to go thru... I have explained I am step grandma but I feel I have a say in the money hubby and I spend. And it just cant,,wont happen. You cant un-ring the bell but it is too bad we just didn't give the gift we wanted and not ask what HE wanted.


Thinking of you. It's an unenviable position to be in. I just don't want to see you get 'burnt', as it were. Blessings.


----------



## AmeliaC69 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

